# Älterer Herr sucht junge Gilde (H: Malygos)



## Zwelf (5. November 2010)

Hi

naja das mit der jungen Gilde stimmt nicht so ganz :-) 
Ich bin 52 Jahre und suche auf diesem Weg eine Gilde, in der ich mich zuhause fühlen kann, d.h. der Altersschnitt sollte auch etwas höher angesiedelt sein.
Da in meiner alten Gilde nur ein Stammraid für ICC zur Verfügung stand (der perm. voll war), wäre es super wenn sich in der Gilde noch einige Beginner wären, die dieses Vergnügen ebenfalls in Angriff nehmen möchten - am liebsten natürlich Gildenintern. gerne natürlich auch ne Gilde, die am Anfang von ICC steht.
Ich hab 2 80er Chars (Shadow und Jäger), die ich mit einbringen würde :-) Die Chars stehen auf Malygos - ggf. wäre aber auch ein Serverwechsel möglich, wenn es passt. Raiden könnte ich 2 mal die Woche, da das RL doch etwas vorrang hat. 

Na dann schau mer mal - vieleicht geht ja was zusammen.

lg


----------



## Umagumma (8. November 2010)

Hallo,
wir sind 3 mitten im Leben stehende Hamburger im Alter von 55, 48 und 30 
Jahren. Ich selbst ( Jörg 55 ) spiele erst ca. 6 Monate. Die anderen Beiden 
sind schon länger dabei. Unsere Charaktere sind 2 x 80 ziger Todesritter ,  
1 x 80ziger Pala, 1 x 80ziger Krieger und noch div. Andere teils auf anderen Servern. 
Wir legen eher Wert auf den Spaß Faktor  und einen vernünftigen Umgangston. Unsere Gilde 
" Hamburg Oldies GmbH " ist sehr frisch ( 1 Tag alt ). 
Also wird es sicher noch etwas dauern, bis wir unsere 
ersten 10er bzw. 25er Gruppen mit eigenen Leuten erstellen können. Trotzdem 
sind wir zuversichtlich. Einen Schlachtzug habe ich auch noch nicht von 
innen gesehen, da es doch schwierig ist ohne Erfahrung Anschluss zu finden.
Wenn du Lust hast, melde dich mal bei mir. Evtl. 
passt das ja. Wir bewegen uns auf dem Server Nozdormu.
Evtl. bis bald
Jörg

P.S. Ein evtl. kleines Problem wäre vielleicht, dass wir Allianzler sind.


----------



## Zwelf (18. November 2010)

Hallo Jörg,

vielen Dank für dein Angebot - hätte sich ja verlockend angehört. Ich hab auch kein Problem mit Allies ^^ (hab selbst noch 2 auf nem anderen Server). Aber mit Fraktionswechsel wird das dann doch etwas teuer *grins* 

vg
Harry


----------

